# Do these stickers look fine?



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

I was extremely excited to put my first ever stickers on my board. I do like how they look, but still feel sort of sketchy. There aren't many, but for now, I'm pretty happy. Does it look fine?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I think so


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Noooo. Shoulda done it like this!


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

What matters isn't how everyone else likes them. It's how you like them. Do you? Then great. If not, then change it so that you do like em. :thumbsup:


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

And I'm just pullin your leg, it looks fine the way it is.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

You just have to take off the yellow smith sticker. looks out of place. I put wayyy too many stickers on my board. haha

before








after








sorry the pictures are so f'in huge haha


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

just wait till the edges of the stickers start peeling. then take them off one by one.


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Noooo. Shoulda done it like this!


LOL. Ride Society is printed on the board  Nice editing though (Y) And thank you. I just thought the blue 32 was a little too much or looked awkward, but I guess it doesn't look that bad. I put it there cause I like it


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> You just have to take off the yellow smith sticker. looks out of place. I put wayyy too many stickers on my board. haha


Now that you mention it, you may be right.It looks more solid without it as a board. Although this is true, if I end up adding more stickers, I'll have an even bigger variety, so is it really worth taking off?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Alban said:


> Now that you mention it, you may be right.It looks more solid without it as a board. Although this is true, if I end up adding more stickers, I'll have an even bigger variety, so is it really worth taking off?


your choice, just dont go too wild. the board looks pretty clean simple.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

also, did you pay for those stickers?

email companies and say that youre their fan and want to rep them. you will get stickers left and right. the only stickers i paid for were from 32 and I sent them 2 dollars in the mail and havent received them yet. They wont even reply to my emails.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Actually I did that and 95% of the companies out there have a self addressed stamped envelope policy now.

I was able to get stickers from Nitro and backcountry. All the others said for me to send them a SASE.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

pontiuspylate said:


> Actually I did that and 95% of the companies out there have a self addressed stamped envelope policy now.
> 
> I was able to get stickers from Nitro and backcountry. All the others said for me to send them a SASE.


i sent envelopes. Rome and Flux you can get with emails. Go onto the flux face book page and message hem you want stickers and they will send you a load. For Rome just go to their site and "contact" and request stickers.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

srsly? "do my stickers look kewl?"

no..


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

I have looked into that. I really like monster's logo, as well as their stuff, but in moderation  I was going to send a letter to thirtytwo, but I got them from my local shop for free. I rock a ThirtyTwo boot, so I'm not just representing random shit. Got the Rome SDS and ThirtyTwo's from the shop, and the smith from my goggles. I have a Banff one that looks sick, but I need to find a place for it


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey I gotta ask MistahTaki how you like you DH? This is the exact board I was deciding on vs the 09 SL-R. I ended up with the SL in the end but I'm curious how you like the Ride?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

TBC said:


> Hey I gotta ask MistahTaki how you like you DH? This is the exact board I was deciding on vs the 09 SL-R. I ended up with the SL in the end but I'm curious how you like the Ride?


thread jack,
It's a nice board., i like it. It holds edge very well. I does kind of feel like i have to hop from edge to edge but since i added more rocker it went away. The flex is perfect for park and all around riding. It's a little softer than most in it's category, which is good for me. It hasnt chattered at all at high speeds and it's fast. It may just be me but the base gets scratched very easily and I didnt even notice i ran over rocks or whatever would cause those scratches. The best thing about this board is the pop, it really is amazing. Floats over powder well. Overall it's a great board and i love even more since i got my flux titan bindings. Im sure your nv is just as good or even better. I hear too many good things about your board.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

oneshot said:


> srsly? "do my stickers look kewl?"
> 
> no..


 @ this thread


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Alban said:


> I have looked into that. I really like monster's logo, as well as their stuff, but in moderation  I was going to send a letter to thirtytwo, but I got them from my local shop for free. I rock a ThirtyTwo boot, so I'm not just representing random shit. Got the Rome SDS and ThirtyTwo's from the shop, and the smith from my goggles. I have a Banff one that looks sick, but I need to find a place for it


Email monster and they'll send you some free, I think there's a form to fill out on their site.

Java Monster ftw.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, its confirmed.

Snowboarding is the new skiing.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Putting brand stickers on your board is poseur-ish. Unless your getting paid to do it, you'll just look like a tool.


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

i only put on stickers that mean something to me. except for the spy one. it just looks cool








the card sticker is actually my squadrons tag, dice read 85


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Putting brand stickers on your board is poseur-ish. Unless your getting paid to do it, you'll just look like a tool.


I guess I can see what you're saying, but I'm not just getting random stickers and plopping them on like most people do. These are companies that I truly support and that means something to me. Except Monster. They just have a sick logo.  Anyway, I am hoping to get the stickers of the places I have visited on soon, to really make my board personalized.

Keep on riding!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

stickers are for posers.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

youre gonna get people calling you a 'tool' or a 'poser' for stickering up your deck, but snowboarding, as much as i love it, is full of haters and judgemental douchers. do your own thing and dont listen to them


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

j.gnar said:


> youre gonna get people calling you a 'tool' or a 'poser' for stickering up your deck, but snowboarding, as much as i love it, is full of haters and judgemental douchers. do your own thing and dont listen to them


yeah, what he said.


----------

